# Slow connections



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 20, 2002)

Data centers supposed to have about 8 backbone connections and a smart routing system.  (details are around here somewhere...)  So, hopefully what this means is that a lot of the hiccups that we've seen lately are taken care of.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Data centers supposed to have about 8 backbone connections and a smart routing system.  (details are around here somewhere...)  So, hopefully what this means is that a lot of the hiccups that we've seen lately are taken care of.*



It's certainly improved--there's no question about that. Definitely faster and maybe fewer incomplete page loads though they still happen. I'm curious how it'll look from my Unix box at work tomorrow. I seem to get more incomplete loads when using it (there's a slow point in the traceroute to MartialTalk that's here on our side immediately after it leaves our site).


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 20, 2002)

It seems pretty fast here,  but I'm at my mother's house right now.  I'll have to compare the connection speed when I get back home tonight.  If I'm still coherent after the drive.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *If you guys can do some traceroutes and post them, I'd like to take a look at em.*



Here's one via Sam Spade:

3    130.152.128.2    4.194 ms   usc-isi-atm.ln.net [AS226] USC/Information Sciences Institute, regional network, Los Nettos
      4    209.232.128.189  3.877 ms   uscisi-usc-630375.cust-rtr.pacbell.net [AS5673] SBC Internet Services
      5    206.13.29.144    3.943 ms   edge1-ge1-0.lsan03.pbi.net [AS5676] SBC Internet Services
      6    144.228.75.161   7.900 ms   sl-gw28-ana-13-0.sprintlink.net [AS1239] SprintLink Backbone
      7    144.232.1.49     7.117 ms   sl-bb24-ana-5-0.sprintlink.net [AS1790/AS1239] SprintLink Washington D.C. / SprintLink Backbone
      8    144.232.1.149    5.912 ms   sl-bb22-ana-9-0.sprintlink.net [AS1790/AS1239] SprintLink Washington D.C. / SprintLink Backbone
      9    144.232.9.250    29.639 ms  sl-bb22-fw-10-1.sprintlink.net [AS1790/AS1239] SprintLink Washington D.C. / SprintLink Backbone
     10    144.232.18.121   47.707 ms  sl-bb22-chi-11-0.sprintlink.net [AS1790/AS1239] SprintLink Washington D.C. / SprintLink Backbone
     11    144.232.18.189   65.189 ms  sl-bb20-che-5-2.sprintlink.net [AS1790/AS1239] SprintLink Washington D.C. / SprintLink Backbone
     12    144.232.15.146   64.462 ms  sl-gw10-che-9-0.sprintlink.net [AS1790/AS1239] SprintLink Washington D.C. / SprintLink Backbone
     13    144.223.40.170   66.796 ms  sl-timewarner-2-0.sprintlink.net [AS1239] SprintLink Backbone
     14    168.215.54.193   63.386 ms  core-01-ge-1-1-0.dnvr.twtelecom.net (DNS error) [AS4323] Time Warner Telecom Internet
     15    66.162.99.250    62.603 ms  DNS error [AS4323] Time Warner Telecom Internet
     16    66.162.99.2      63.595 ms  DNS error [AS4323] Time Warner Telecom Internet
     17    128.241.205.16   63.613 ms  DNS error [AS2914] Verio

I'll post one from work tomorrow.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 20, 2002)

Ouch.  Some high times in there...

I'm goning to run a few from various locations too and see if theres a connection.

danke


----------

